# ZIPP 202's (New version)



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with these yet???
From what I've heard is they're suseptable to Cracking and/or Breaking???
I know ZIPP has a new manufacturing process or materials but before I lay down the big bux, I was just curious as to how they hold up to real world riding...

Thanks for them info,
R79


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just going by ads I've seen, they sound like they're supposed to be more durable than the old ones. That could be complete bs, but I think they're probably ok. Zipp is also supposed to have good customer service (if one cracks on you they'll probably just replace it for free, even in some cases if it was your fault). 

If I bought those wheels they would be strictly race only I think. Being so light I can't imagine you can hit many potholes without causing major problems.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*ExcelSports.com*

I read a review today on ExcelSports.com where one person wrote in saying he was around 170ish and when out of the saddle the wheel would rub the brakes, whether he was talking about the newer/taller cross section or not I don't remember...
Maybe I'll just go with the 303's, we'll see how the wallet looks in a while.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Roger, go with the 303's they are light enough at 1108 grams!! They are wicked fast and accelerate on a dime. I took them climbing for the first time recently and they fly up compared to my old wheels (mavic SL). They are also very sturdy and stiff under pressure. Here's a pick of my 2008 Zipp 303's. You'll feel much more secure with a sturdier wheel without sacraficing weight.


----------



## jakerider (Nov 30, 2001)

first time I have ever heard 303's classified as stiff..........to each his own


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jakerider said:


> first time I have ever heard 303's classified as stiff..........to each his own


Whether they're stiff or not can't be determined from the seat, on a ride, or summat.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

RioFastRacer said:


> snipped



Dude, your bar tape is way too clean. Stop looking at that thing and ride it. 

-Eric


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL....ergott.

Well, I guess I do not know what stiff or non stiff is then. I weigh 157lbs but I've never felt any flex or what not on my wheels like other people have mentioned. So I guess they are stiff enough for me.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

The 32mm 202 rim weighs 285g.
The 44mm 303 rim weighs 290g.
I think thats your answer there.

Want them stiffer? Get them built up with more spokes and taller flanges. Cheapest place I saw the rims was $600 at universalcycles (if you are building them yourself or locally); or try ergott, Ligero to handbuild them for you.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I saw a video from a roval developer where he explained that its infact stiff wheels that feel flexy and rub brake pads and squishier ones that don't. He said if picture a cast iron rim on a rubber hub then the rim will be pushed into the brakes, but a rubber rim on a super stiff hub then only the bottom half of the rim would flex and the top half wouldn't hit the brakes... just a thought


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Rumor has it that slipsteam could be on 404 rear with 202 front in paris-roubaix if this is true than there will lie the answer to any questions on durabuility and peformance


----------



## Scarpelli (Jul 6, 2006)

ROGER79 said:


> I read a review today on ExcelSports.com where one person wrote in saying he was around 170ish and when out of the saddle the wheel would rub the brakes, whether he was talking about the newer/taller cross section or not I don't remember...
> Maybe I'll just go with the 303's, we'll see how the wallet looks in a while.


That was my review, and it was on the older 202s. I've laced them tighter since then, but with two sets of Hyperon tubulars, they're for sale, along with my 303 tubular wheels. 

Zipp makes a great product, and their service is first-rate. I've owned nine Zipp wheels, and I've broken a half dozen rims, and they have taken care of me, and quickly. The new stuff seems to be stronger, and the straight-pull spokes don't break like the older ones did. Which was all the time. 

I would recommend Zipp highly if you need a super-lightweight wheel and you're not a heffalump.


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

I purchased a set of the new 202's about a month ago laced with a Powertap 2.4 hub. I am 6' and weight 195.....absolutely no issue with brake rub.

I checked with ZIPP before buying them regarding the 185 suggested weight limit and they told me that I would not have a problem.

The wheels are more flexy then my 404's but are very light and pleasure to ride.

They have to be one of the most confortable rides I have had, especially with the Veloflex Carbon tubbies.

Joe


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Scarpelli said:


> .....Zipp makes a great product, and their service is first-rate. I've owned nine Zipp wheels, and I've broken a half dozen rims, and they have taken care of me, and quickly......


Why do I find the above disturbing?


----------



## Scarpelli (Jul 6, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> Why do I find the above disturbing?


Earlier Zipp wheels were fragile, and the newer rims seem to be tougher. I've put around 50,000 miles on my various Zipp wheels, and I've pounded them over lots of cattle guards. My wife crashed into me and broke one of my 202s, and I can't fault the rim for that. Actually, I couldn't fault her, either, because nothing is her fault. Ever. 

Four of my broken Zipp rims (two 303s and two 404s) happened on rough cattle guards. Luckily, most of the cattle guards around here have since been replaced.

I wouldn't be afraid to ride newer Zipps as everyday wheels.


----------



## jakerider (Nov 30, 2001)

*Hahahahahahaha........*



jmoryl said:


> Why do I find the above disturbing?


someone gets it.....hell, i hope zipp is getting it right.....really, i do


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Scarpelli said:


> ... Actually, I couldn't fault her, either, because nothing is her fault. Ever.


Sounds like you've got a huge portion of the marriage thing figured out. Good job


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Scarpelli said:


> Earlier Zipp wheels were fragile, and the newer rims seem to be tougher. I've put around 50,000 miles on my various Zipp wheels, and I've pounded them over lots of cattle guards. My wife crashed into me and broke one of my 202s, and I can't fault the rim for that. Actually, I couldn't fault her, either, because nothing is her fault. Ever.
> 
> Four of my broken Zipp rims (two 303s and two 404s) happened on rough cattle guards. Luckily, most of the cattle guards around here have since been replaced.
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid to ride newer Zipps as everyday wheels.


I'm in no position to judge the customer service from my rim providers, since I have never had the pleasure of breaking one. Still riding metal rims, though...


----------

